# Help with audio from laptop to tv



## rbalch (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to know what I need to do to hook up sound to come from my Averatec 6100 series to a Toshiba flat screen tv? Thank you


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

if your TV has a SCART conector or Left Right Audio inputs .. you might just need the appropriate cables either RCA - RCA or RCA to SCART similar to that which is used to send pictures into an old VCR


----------

